# Courting His Countess: new historical romance novella (with controversy!)



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey folks, I've just released a historical romance novella today. COURTING HIS COUNTESS is short (a little over 20,000 words) and not-so-sweet 



_The last woman Thomas, Lord Avondale, expected to fall in love with was the wife he betrayed and abandoned six years ago. When Rose doesn't accept his apology, however, he loses all hope of a happy future together. Yet he's thankful she has agreed to come to his bed to beget an heir.

Known as the Ice Maiden at Queen Elizabeth I's court, Rose has been trying to forget the man she once loved-a love she thought destroyed after he spent their wedding night with his mistress. Withstanding Thomas's charms, however, is proving more difficult than she expected.

Can she forgive the ultimate betrayal?

Can he ever atone for what he did?_

COURTING HIS COUNTESS may be shorter than most of my other books, but it was one of the most difficult stories I've ever written. What Thomas did to his wife is despicable and when I began to write, I didn't think I could make you, the reader, believe he was hero material. Yet the characters and their tale wouldn't leave my head, nor would the opening lines, so I wrote the story anyway.

As I progressed, and especially when I switched to Thomas's viewpoint, I realized how very male he was being, and part of me started to feel sorry for him. Being a nobleman of his time, he just didn't get it. Not until he finally saw how his actions had affected a wonderful, strong woman.

COURTING HIS COUNTESS breaks one of the "rules" of the romance genre, and I know some of you will find Thomas's actions unforgiveable. I certainly don't blame you for that! But I've never been very good at sticking to the rules, and I hope you don't blame ME for listening to the voices in my head.

Happy reading!

~CJ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CJArcher,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

